# They made a movie about us.



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm not sure about you guys, but it feels like they followed me around and made a film about my life. They got it spot on. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfttvNCIJvE


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

That's why we don't do evictions right there.


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> That's why we don't do evictions right there.


 Amen, still have to live in the community..I always say we live in a big City but it's a small town , you do run across these people again.. treat them with respect....


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Some of the most outrageous memories I have of this business occurred during evictions.

I guess showing the other side of the foreclosure world, the one where mortgagors were deadbeats would make for bad tv.


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

Looks like an excellent flick to me...


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Some of the most outrageous memories I have of this business occurred during evictions.
> 
> I guess showing the other side of the foreclosure world, the one where mortgagors were deadbeats would make for bad tv.



Hollywood doesn't care much for realism.


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

Release date: September 25, 2015 (USA)


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*Looks good.*

I cant tell you how many times cops were called or police had to settle down the people.. worst one was right before they stop for xmas.. it must have been in 1st week of NOV>. and lady answers the door with a baby in her hand, and 3 in the back ground and the police told her.. pack up its time to go.. moving company will pack your stuff and store the items for you.. I kept saying im sorry.. kids are crying, moving company came in and packed her stuff up.. I felt sick...


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

I've done a total of 3 evictions...and have sworn to never do another.
I don't have the stomach, or the heart for it.


----------



## ILInspector (Mar 4, 2015)

The company I was working for at the time had to evict my 4th grade teacher from her home. They packed up 50 years of her belongings. Her wonderful children had taken out 3 mortgages on the house she had lived in over 50 years.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

10 years ago I was doing an eviction for a rental property management company. Things immediately didn't look right. Very nice stuff and everything neatly in order. The deputy sheriff said "paperwork's in order, get hauling." As the pile on the curb got bigger, so did the crowd of salivating neighbors waiting to jump once the sheriff was gone. We were nearly done when the tenant came home. She was in disbelief because she swore she paid the rent. The deputy halted everything and gave her time to make some phone calls. Turns out the management company lost her check, and we got to move her back in. If this had been an owner with a mortgage....different ending. I've not done an eviction since then.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

ezdayman said:


> I cant tell you how many times cops were called or police had to settle down the people.. worst one was right before they stop for xmas.. it must have been in 1st week of NOV>. and lady answers the door with a baby in her hand, and 3 in the back ground and the police told her.. pack up its time to go.. moving company will pack your stuff and store the items for you..* I kept saying im sorry.. kids are crying, moving company came in and packed her stuff up.. I felt sick...*





BamaPPC said:


> I've done a total of 3 evictions...and have sworn to never do another.
> *I don't have the stomach, or the heart for it.*






I couldn't even stomach CFKs. For what ever reason Ocwen claimed an owner of a $400,000 property was behind. Home owner told me he only owed $40,000 to pay off. Ocwen was very aggressive on that one hoping to take it. 
And offered an absolutely insulting low price of $750 CFK.
They didn't get the property.

Show up to do borrow interviews, come to find out its a renter. They've been paying their rent faithfully for years. They're all freaked out. The next month when I went back the place was vacant. 
Another guy I nearly caused a heart attack by asking borrow interview questions. He was down right distraught as he was certain he was paid up.
(bank never looses the money right?)


So much thats not right about this industry. I'm glad I'm out.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

safeguard dropout said:


> 10 years ago I was doing an eviction for a rental property management company. Things immediately didn't look right. Very nice stuff and everything neatly in order. The deputy sheriff said "paperwork's in order, get hauling." As the pile on the curb got bigger, so did the crowd of salivating neighbors waiting to jump once the sheriff was gone. We were nearly done when the tenant came home. She was in disbelief because she swore she paid the rent. The deputy halted everything and gave her time to make some phone calls. Turns out the management company lost her check, and we got to move her back in. If this had been an owner with a mortgage....different ending. I've not done an eviction since then.





I think the last eviction I "did" was for Vanderbilt. I never talked to the occupant.
The sheriff deputies did and they said that Vanderbilt was so far off on having their paper work right they were not about to proceed. 
The local sheriff told them that unless ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! the ducks are in a row he WILL NOT have his department doing evictions. 
We were never sent back.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> I'm not sure about you guys, but it feels like they followed me around and made a film about my life. They got it spot on.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfttvNCIJvE





I will not be going to the theaters to watch that!



I was able to keep the thoughts at bay as long as it was an empty house. 
But having to put a face to what was going on...............................
Maybe its because I came close to be a statistic myself in 2010.

In my opinion the banks should have been the face of evil in that movie. 
NOT the P&P guys.


----------

